# Walleye lures and baits



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

Now that the walleye season is opening soon, what is reccomended to use for walleye? I will be wading along the water towards the drop off, as close to the drop off that I can get anyway. Thank you for any and all suggestions.

Good luck this weekend


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

swim baits
x-raps
husky jerks
jigs w/twister tails
jigs w/crawlers
jigs w/leeches
jigs w/minnows

the list is endless......let the fish tell you what they want.....come prepared


----------



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

USUALLY husky jerks, jig head with mr. twister, but the walleye are far from USUAL anymore after the past 10 months.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I have had good luck on anything Rapala. Favorites are Husky Jerks and X Raps.
Good luck!!


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Koby - which lake are thinking of hitting?

Locally, I get most of my luck on rapala countdowns and original floaters.


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

Long lake 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## pzoch (Jan 21, 2009)

#13 firetiger Rapala extremely deadly!!!


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

+1 for anything Rapala. Actually, _any_ good minnowbait (Bomber, Rogue, etc.) on about the 3-6 inch (9-14cm) length range. I like the suspending ones, and have caught my biggest 'eyes on 12 cm X-Raps and X-Rap jointed shads (13cm), basic silver/black, slashed erratically toward shore, like the baitfish they're chasing.

Fishing from shore can be _deadly_ in the evening, around and just after dusk, as they corral the baitfish to shore when they feed. Look for splashing fish near the shore and you've found 'em.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

I know I have post this elsewhere--

There's a new Bait out called Slimer Baits- Leeches they are unreal check them out www.Slimers.net If interested use this coupon code.
*MKD11 it will get you 2.00 off a jar.*​ I used them on the Maumee and killed them. True story
18 casts 10 fish on 8 fish landed using pink


----------



## ninglu86 (Jan 4, 2010)

MFPS said:


> I know I have post this elsewhere--
> 
> There's a new Bait out called Slimer Baits- Leeches they are unreal check them out
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm reading an informercial ... Hope you're getting a nice cut from this company


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually No plain and simple they work


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Have never caught a Walleye. At what depth do you typically fish for them? I think Husky Jerks are around a 4'-8' deep lure so unless weight is added I am guessing 4-8'. Have fished many Rapala's and typically catch Bass and Pike.


----------



## grizzlyman1489 (Apr 30, 2009)

Never caught a walleye? Are you from michigan?

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

IMO can't beat an original size 5 black/silver floating rapala  It's will get you bonus fish like bass and pike too....pretty much anything that swims


----------

